

Using machine learning to compose drum rhythms - oversc0re
http://www.trivedigaurav.com/blog/machines-learn-to-play-tabla/

======
neoCrimeLabs
This site is not friendly to tor users. This is the error I recieved:

"Error 403

We're sorry, but we could not fulfill your request for /blog/machines-learn-
to-play-tabla/ on this server.

You do not have permission to access this server. Before trying again, run
anti-virus and anti-spyware software and remove any viruses and spyware from
your computer.

Project Honey Pot listing for 192.42.116.16"

~~~
mwilcox
They're over their bandwidth. On a standard connection:

> The requested website is temporarily not available due to a resource
> limitation. The most common reasons for this are:

------
dharma1
Nice stuff, the soundcloud clips sounded OK.

I have been taking tabla lessons from my neighbour, he has played for 30 years
- will ask him what he thinks of these!

BTW - Does anyone know of CNN software to train a network for suggesting
follow up chord(s) to a progression started by a human composer? Maybe even
midi based so that it includes chord voicings?

~~~
birdsbolt
Any generative model can be used to generate a follow up chord. Of course, you
need to learn it on a significant amount of data.

There has been some generative modelling of CNNs but I'm not sure if there's
generative ability in any of the existing frameworks.

------
thisjepisje
Google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:W-LE42S...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:W-LE42SPa9MJ:www.trivedigaurav.com/+&cd=2&hl=nl&ct=clnk&gl=nl)

------
afarrell
I wonder how hard it would be to use this to auto-generate, say, contra dance
music.

